# external speakers



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

i have a 622 that is used in only 1 room - i wanted to upgrade the tv's speakers to something that sounds nicer.

can i run a set of front only speakers off my 622?

if i can, any suggestions on a make and model?

thanks loads.

gil


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

You would have to use an audio receiver of some sort for external speakers, there are no amplifiers or speaker level outputs on your 622.


----------



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

I wanted to just listen to the music channels in the bedroom on my 622, so I hooked up a pair of Bose VideoMates from the audio outs. These are powered speakers that have a volume control. They sound great and I don't have to have the TV on to listen.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

emathis said:


> I wanted to just listen to the music channels in the bedroom on my 622, so I hooked up a pair of Bose VideoMates from the audio outs. These are powered speakers that have a volume control. They sound great and I don't have to have the TV on to listen.


I do something similar, except I use the RF output to an old stereo VCR to tune to the channel that has the programming I want to hear. Then I run RCA cables from the VCR audio outputs to my bookshelf stereo system. The 622 & 722 both have stereo RF modulators so you don't lose the stereo sound via RF.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If your needs are fairly minimal, you might look at the various "sound bars". These are amplified speakers set inside a "bar" that can be placed or mounted below the TV, but with larger, higher-quality speakers than those that come in the TV.










Most are remote-controllable, but make sure they have the connectivity you'll need for all of your video devices before you buy.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

thanks for the responses.

the response from "battlezone" looks promising.

i dont have anythng hooked up to the 622 except a tv and want to keep it simple (ie - no vcr/amp, etc)

what outputs would the sound bars hook up to on the back of the 622?

thanks again,

gil


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> If your needs are fairly minimal, you might look at the various "sound bars". These are amplified speakers set inside a "bar" that can be placed or mounted below the TV, but with larger, higher-quality speakers than those that come in the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have a full 5.1 home theater in a box from Sony (500watts) and the new Vizio Soundbar. I am impressed with the soundbar as I get big sound with an impressive simulated surround sound. Because of the that, I use the soundbar more than the 5.1 system. I am considering taking down the 5.1 system to do away with all the wires surrounding the room.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> Yeah, I have a full 5.1 home theater in a box from Sony (500watts) and the new Vizio Soundbar. I am impressed with the soundbar as I get big sound with an impressive simulated surround sound. Because of the that, I use the soundbar more than the 5.1 system. I am considering taking down the 5.1 system to do away with all the wires surrounding the room.


The new Vizio soundbar must be way better than the Polk I put up with for a couple of years because she thought "those speakers back there are ugly". :lol: I just replaced the Polk with my 5.1 set up and the sound is sooooo much better. As for the wires, I use a Rocketfish wireless for the rears so all the wires are upfront. Not wireless speakers so there are some wires along the baseboard on the rear wall behind the sofa.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

olguy said:


> The new Vizio soundbar must be way better than the Polk I put up with for a couple of years because she thought "those speakers back there are ugly". :lol: I just replaced the Polk with my 5.1 set up and the sound is sooooo much better. As for the wires, I use a Rocketfish wireless for the rears so all the wires are upfront. Not wireless speakers so there are some wires along the baseboard on the rear wall behind the sofa.


Well as the Vizio Soundbar was just released, maybe it is a better soundbar. I haven't tried any other soundbar so I wouldn't know. But I do know that with the soundbar, it does sound like as if you had speakers behind you. Of course it is not as good as a real 5.1 but it comes with an optional subwoofer so it packs a good punch for less money and less cables and wires.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a set of Logitech 2.1 computer speakers hooked up to the headphone output of my TV. If your TV has a headphone output, check out some of the PC speakers out there.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

tks again for the responses

as far as the vizio setup is concerned - does that plug into the 622 or the tv and if the tv - what type of connection?

gil


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I do something similar, except I use the RF output to an old stereo VCR to tune to the channel that has the programming I want to hear. Then I run RCA cables from the VCR audio outputs to my bookshelf stereo system. The 622 & 722 both have stereo RF modulators so you don't lose the stereo sound via RF.


Couldn't you eliminate the vcr and just connect the L and R audio rca directly to your stereo system ?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

gilunionhall said:


> hi guys -
> 
> tks again for the responses
> 
> ...


You can plug it straight into the DVR. I have mine (the soundbar) plugged into the TV though so when I change inputs to the PS3 or the PC, I don't have to mess with the speaker inputs.


----------

